# Roamino MRV problems



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

So I just purchased two Tivo Roamino plus models but I seem to be experiencing MRV problems. I have the same network configuration as I did with the premieres and everything worked fine. When I upgraded to the Roamino I started to experience problems. 

If I try to watch a show while I am in the bedroom from the living room I keep getting the error message of "lost connection to the network" and if I wait for a few seconds the living room tivo reappears again. 
This also happens if I try to watch a show from the bedroom while in the living room. 

Both Roamino's are connected via cat 6 Ethernet cabling and are on the the same subnet on my network. This is exactly how I had my past Tivo's and have experience no problems until now. The other weird thing I have notice with the Roamino's is if you try to stream a show using the tivo app 70% of the time the Roamino's can't stream and you have to close out of the app and try again.

I keep getting the "low bandwidth" error message. For what is it worth, my wireless is less then three feet from the switch, Roamino and access point. So I can't see how I am getting a low bandwidth error message. I find this weird since I can stream Netflix to my iPad with no issues whats so ever.

I have the latest version of the tivo app on my IOS device and the most recent Tivo software on the Roamino that I am aware of. Has anybody else been seeing this issue? if so did you fix the problem?

Thanks


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have not had that problem, but I have noticed the Roamio will disappear when doing things even when it is online. I think its a software bug.

I was trying to transfer SP's on TiVo.com and once in a while it would just vanish. I was copying shows from my old Premier and would get the error Roamio not found or something like that when it was working fine. Shows would start to transfer then when I check again, it was cancelled due to some error.

I also had wifi cutting off or signal level going real low for no reason so I hardwired it.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

I think this maybe a bug. I understand when launching a new product you are going to have some issues but I just wish Tivo would comment on it or at least say they are aware of it.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, this is a HUGE speed bump for me. I absolutely use MRV EVERYDAY. Aside from some transfers, I do stream between my two S4's everyday. I was waiting to buy Roamio to see if such bugs would pop up.

Yes, it sure would make me fell better if TiVo would cop to it, then we would know that TiVo is working on a fix. So, until the problem is fixed, I'll have to wait to get the Roamio. Sad to have to wait because I LOVE the reports on the Roamios performance overall. I am so ready to ditch (sell) my S4's and move up to what seems to be the superior Roamio, especially for the FOUR tuners.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I don't know if I would wait in hindsight as it works, just not 100%. The screen and speed improvements are sooooo nice, I don't even want to use my Premier anymore.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mburnno said:


> So I just purchased two Tivo Roamino plus models but I seem to be experiencing MRV problems. I have the same network configuration as I did with the premieres and everything worked fine. When I upgraded to the Roamino I started to experience problems.
> 
> If I try to watch a show while I am in the bedroom from the living room I keep getting the error message of "lost connection to the network" and if I wait for a few seconds the living room tivo reappears again.
> This also happens if I try to watch a show from the bedroom while in the living room.
> ...


Are you using a green Ethernet switch? This was suggested as a possible problem in one of the other threads. I was having the same issue when I had my Roamio Pro connected to a green gigabit Ethernet switch. But since connecting it to a non green gigabit Ethernet switch, the issue has not occurred. At least so far. But it's only been a couple of days. But with the Green switch the issue would have popped up a bunch of times by now.


----------



## tmagnum000 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was having the exact same problem. I was using a trendnet green gigabit switch. I swapped it with a regular netgear 10/100 switch and its been running perfect (so far).


----------



## actionj (Sep 2, 2004)

wow, I am using a green ethernet switch and am having same problems. If this is the fix than you guys are lifesavers as I was starting to pull my hair out. I hate calling support lines because I have 3 other tivos and much experience with networking but my new Roamio is experiencing the same issues described. I will swap out my "green" switches and post the results.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

tmagnum000 said:


> I was having the exact same problem. I was using a trendnet green gigabit switch. I swapped it with a regular netgear 10/100 switch and its been running perfect (so far).


I use a Trendnet green gigabit switch as well, one in each room that has ethernet, and I haven't had any problems. My Roamio Pro was able to transfer all of the content from my Elite without issue after just over 1.5 days. The Roamio is already over 50% full. 

Maybe it's a specific model(s) having trouble? I'm using several TEG-S80G models uplinked together with multiple devices hanging off of each.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Dev... the switch in question didn't prevent transfers, it just kept taking down the streaming connection needed to have the mini play off the roamio.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Are you using a green Ethernet switch? This was suggested as a possible problem in one of the other threads. I was having the same issue when I had my Roamio Pro connected to a green gigabit Ethernet switch. But since connecting it to a non green gigabit Ethernet switch, the issue has not occurred. At least so far. But it's only been a couple of days. But with the Green switch the issue would have popped up a bunch of times by now.


You know I think I am using a green switch from Trendnet on one of the Tivo's. I don't understand why this would be causing the problem since it worked great on my past Tivo's. I could see if I hadn't transferred anything in a while and the switch went into power saving mode but if I am in the middle of watching a show while transferring then one would think data bits are moving so I wouldn't get this problem.

OK, that may explain this problem. When I get home I will have to check this out. What about the streaming to the iPad app? It is on a different switch which doesn't explain why I am getting "Low network bandwidth" error message.


----------



## actionj (Sep 2, 2004)

To clarify, I have 4 tivos setup right now and a 24 port D link as my main switch. I have two other small 8 port switches at 2 of the Tivo locations because I have multiple network connected devices at those tivo locations. The 8 port green trendnet is just one of the 2 mini switches. So I am going to start by replacing that switch and see if it is somehow "breaking or slowing" the MRV and transfers like is described here.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

MScottC said:


> Dev... the switch in question didn't prevent transfers, it just kept taking down the streaming connection needed to have the mini play off the roamio.


Right, my thought was that the green switch should have still interrupted the MRV transfers enough to cause them to error out. Unless the Roamio handled the error so gracefully I didn't notice.


----------



## actionj (Sep 2, 2004)

Finally got to the bottom of the issue and it wasn't the switch. Other people have posted in other threads about this topic. Like I stated, I have my whole house wired with ethernet and networking with my 3 Premiers has been flawless. When I first setup my new Roamio, I put in my wireless network just to test. I finished setting up the Roamio and switched the connection to ethernet and even specified a static IP. Well the problems experienced in this thread showed up and I was pulling my hair out. I do IT networking for my job and was sure everything was setup great. Well I finally logged into my router and checked the IP table of connected devices and oddly my Roamio was listed as connected via a wireless connection. It seems that there is a glitch in the Roamio software where if you setup your Roamio via wireless and then switch to ethernet, even though the settings page shows it connected as ethernet, it will still use the wireless connection. There is no way I found to just clear the wireless settings so I finally I created a hotspot with my phone and had it join that network temporarily, rebooted the Roamio and finally the connection showed up in my router as an ethernet connection and all issues were instantly gone. Tivo needs to make an option to disable the wireless connection completely to make sure this scenario doesn't keep happening for lots of people. I was just messing around with wireless temporarily and never intended to use it long term.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When I setup my Roamio PRo with wireless, before getting a new cable card, as soon as I plugged in an EThernet cable in to the Roamio, the wireless connection dropped. When I unplugged the EThernet cable, the wireless connection came back.

But I also set up wireless after initially setting it up with EThernet.

After getting a new cable card and performing a C&D on everything, I only set it up with a wired connection. I didn't touch wireless or MoCA.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> When I setup my Roamio PRo with wireless, before getting a new cable card, as soon as I plugged in an EThernet cable in to the Roamio, the wireless connection dropped. When I unplugged the EThernet cable, the wireless connection came back.
> 
> But I also set up wireless after initially setting it up with EThernet.
> 
> After getting a new cable card and performing a C&D on everything, I only set it up with a wired connection. I didn't touch wireless or MoCA.


When you bridge with a TP you see MoCA + EThernet, with the Roamio when I set it up using just the MoCA it will show just the MoCA but when I tried to bridge my HDTV to the Roamio the MoCA went away and only the EThernet would show, BUT the Roamio was connected by the MoCA!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> When you bridge with a TP you see MoCA + EThernet, with the Roamio when I set it up using just the MoCA it will show just the MoCA but when I tried to bridge my HDTV to the Roamio the MoCA went away and only the EThernet would show, BUT the Roamio was connected by the MoCA!


I was checking my AP. The wireless would drop off when it disconnected and went back to Ethernet.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

I really don't know if this is a wireless issue. I have the plus model and I have never turned on the wireless to even play with it, so I don't know if that is the problem. What I do know is that my past tivo's seem to work great without any hiccups at all using the exactly same setup switch and all. I wonder when you use the tivo app on the iPad if it is talking to the tivo in wireless mode or going through the ethernet connection once it hits your access point? I would agree that I think this is a bug in the tivo software. What I can tell you is that this issue is killing me from watch shows in other rooms using MRV.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Devx said:


> I use a Trendnet green gigabit switch as well, one in each room that has ethernet, and I haven't had any problems. My Roamio Pro was able to transfer all of the content from my Elite without issue after just over 1.5 days. The Roamio is already over 50% full.
> 
> Maybe it's a specific model(s) having trouble? I'm using several TEG-S80G models uplinked together with multiple devices hanging off of each.


Hey, quick aside: Is there an easy way to tell the Roamio "transfer all you possibly can from this other TiVo?" Cause that would be awesome. Lot less clicky.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Hey, quick aside: Is there an easy way to tell the Roamio "transfer all you possibly can from this other TiVo?" Cause that would be awesome. Lot less clicky.


That would be really great but unfortunately not. A great time to become very familiar with the new remote.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

mburnno said:


> I really don't know if this is a wireless issue. I have the plus model and I have never turned on the wireless to even play with it, so I don't know if that is the problem. What I do know is that my past tivo's seem to work great without any hiccups at all using the exactly same setup switch and all. I wonder when you use the tivo app on the iPad if it is talking to the tivo in wireless mode or *going through the ethernet connection once it hits your access point*? I would agree that I think this is a bug in the tivo software. What I can tell you is that this issue is killing me from watch shows in other rooms using MRV.


It should be going through Ethernet after the access point. The iPad would still be paired wirelessly with the AP.


----------



## tivosupport_kristina (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello TiVo Customers,

I am very glad to hear that some of you were able to get things up and going. However, we do not support having the TiVo devices connected to a switch or a hub of any sort. It does not necessarily that it won't work, it just means that we cannot guarantee or help to make it work. We do apologize for the inconvenience and thank you to all of those who share their knowledge with how to get around things like this!

Thank you,
Kristina


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

tivosupport_kristina said:


> Hello TiVo Customers,
> 
> I am very glad to hear that some of you were able to get things up and going. However, we do not support having the TiVo devices connected to a switch or a hub of any sort. It does not necessarily that it won't work, it just means that we cannot guarantee or help to make it work. We do apologize for the inconvenience and thank you to all of those who share their knowledge with how to get around things like this!
> 
> ...


Kristina,

Go talk to the engineers that actually work on the TiVo development and get confirmation that they "don't work with switches" because I think you will get a different answer.

Not supporting switches is ridiculous. If you don't support switches than you should not have a damn ethernet port on it.

//update

Just tweeted Margret Schmidt to see if she is on board with this "no switch support" nonsense.

For the record, even when you connect the TiVo to a "router" in the home Kristina, that is a SWITCH. There are also laws/regulations in some areas that would require TiVo to support the ethernet port on the Roamio when it is being connected to other Ethernet compliant devices, so insisting you don't support might not only be outrageous to those of us who know anything about networking, it also might not be allowed legally.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tivosupport_kristina said:


> Hello TiVo Customers,
> 
> I am very glad to hear that some of you were able to get things up and going. However, we do not support having the TiVo devices connected to a switch or a hub of any sort. It does not necessarily that it won't work, it just means that we cannot guarantee or help to make it work. We do apologize for the inconvenience and thank you to all of those who share their knowledge with how to get around things like this!


I think you mean they don't support wireless for streaming video/MRS. It is impossible to not support a switch. Even a home router is a switch. Without a switch, you would have only one port for your entire home network from your ISP! I don't think anyone would be OK with connecting just a single device for their entire house.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I think you mean they don't support wireless for streaming video/MRS. It is impossible to not support a switch. Even a home router is a switch. Without a switch, you would have only one port for your entire home network from your ISP! I don't think anyone would be OK with connecting just a single device for their entire house.


In 1997 when I first got a cable modem , there was no switch it, just one port. I ran that to a PC that was setup as a DHCP server. And had several Ethernet cards in it that connected to the PCs I had on my network. I think the next two modems I owned were the same way as well but I never went to a router until they came out with a consumer router with gigabit ports on them. I don't think I ever owned a cable modem with multiple ports on it. But the last time I bought one was back in 2005 or 2006 and I got FiOS in 2007 so I haven't used one since.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Your PC with multiple NICs was either a router or a switch. The bottom line is the only way to connect your TiVo Ethernet port to something other than a hub or a switch would be to connect it directly to your cable modem and leave the rest of your network stranded. 

TiVo technical support is clearly out of their depth on this one. 

Margret has not responded to the tweets asking for comment on this. I invite more to tweet her and try to get a response.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Your PC with multiple NICs was either a router or a switch. The bottom line is the only way to connect your TiVo Ethernet port to something other than a hub or a switch would be to connect it directly to your cable modem and leave the rest of your network stranded.
> 
> TiVo technical support is clearly out of their depth on this one.
> 
> Margret has not responded to the tweets asking for comment on this. I invite more to tweet her and try to get a response.


Must be they only mean they cannot help you troubleshoot your switch or networking. Cannot blame them.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Must be they only mean they cannot help you troubleshoot your switch or networking. Cannot blame them.


Absolutely they can and should be blamed. Ethernet is a standard and if they put an Ethernet port on their device they have to support it.

Saying they don't support hubs and switches is like them saying they have no responsibility to investigate HDMI problems when you connect an AVR to the TiVo.

It is ridiculous and it's why consumer protection laws exist.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

I think she is most certainly mistaken, it would be impossible for them not to support hubs/switches in what they are trying to do with the roamio and ability to hook up multiple tivo mini's through your house with a stream in the mix how can there not be switches in your network setup


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

razor237 said:


> I think she is most certainly mistaken, it would be impossible for them not to support hubs/switches in what they are trying to do with the roamio and ability to hook up multiple tivo mini's through your house with a stream in the mix how can there not be switches in your network setup


I think you have a very different definition of "support" than TiVo uses. TiVo got badly burned in the early wired and wireless eras when they tried help users with their networking, including lists of wired or wireless devices that worked or didn't. They spent a fortune on support costs and left large number of users upset when TiVo couldn't solve their network problems for them. TiVo vowed never to repeat that, and will only "support" specific devices (the TiVo G and N wireless adapters, the approved disk expander).

I'm sure they recognize the current network problems and recognize their responsibility for solving their problems. What they will not do is try and solve an individual's network problems for them, for example by recommending for or against specific switches. They got burned by giving advice in the past on outside devices that their support staff did not know enough about to properly give advice. So an individual looking for TiVo for advice on how to solve their network problem with switches is not going to get it. The TiVo staff is not and should not be trained for dealing with that.

What TiVo could do a better job at is collecting info about this and other problems - they have reached out very nicely on a couple of other Roamio issues, but everything is done on an ad hoc basis, with no general mechanism (at least one apparent to us). That doesn't help the person calling in who wants individual support, but at least shows TiVo is working on the problem.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

There is a big difference between saying;

"TiVo supports being connected to hubs and switches but does not provide technical support for network troubleshooting of TiVo hardware"

and..



confused CSR said:


> we do not support having the TiVo devices connected to a switch or a hub of any sort


----------



## krfreers (Jul 10, 2008)

tivosupport_kristina said:


> Hello TiVo Customers,
> 
> I am very glad to hear that some of you were able to get things up and going. However, we do not support having the TiVo devices connected to a switch or a hub of any sort. It does not necessarily that it won't work, it just means that we cannot guarantee or help to make it work. We do apologize for the inconvenience and thank you to all of those who share their knowledge with how to get around things like this!
> 
> ...


Kristina,

I've been the loudest TIVO supporter ever since we got our first standard def. TIVO back in 2007. Since then, I have purchased 5 more TIVO boxes: 2 TIVO HDS, 2 Premieres and last week a TIVO Roamio Plus. One of the TIVO HD's kept locking up every other day and since it wasn't able to utilize MRV, especially streaming, I decided to purchase my sixth TIVO box in seven years. I am a huge fan and recommend TIVO to everyone I meet. My in-laws even listened to me and the have a TIVO HD and a Premiere now.

All that being said, it pains me to even bring up something like this. I just spent $400 for a Roamio Plus with the idea of being able to stream the 150 hours of HD from the Roamio in my 2nd floor office to my two Premiers that I have in my first floor living room and basement exercise room. My home network uses CAT6 everywhere and I have a Cisco WI-fi router right next to my cable modem in the basement. It has the four standard gigabit ports. When I created the home office on the 2nd floor, I ran a single COAX cable as well as a single CAT6 Ethernet cable with the intention of having my TIVO, my personal Mac and my work laptop all hard-wired to my home network in the office. Of course, with only running one CAT6 cable from the basement to the upstairs, it required me to have a LAN network switch to allow three devices to be hard-wired to my home network. I have the same situation in my first floor living room and my basement exercise room where I have more than one piece of equipment that I want hard-wired and the only way that I can do this is to use switches.

For home use, most wi-fi routers only have four gigabit ports. So in essence, TIVO is saying that if you have three TIVO's that you want to utilize MRV on, then that will leave you with only one port for everything else in our whole house. That seems a bit arrogant and small thinking to just say that "we do not support having the TiVo devices connected to a switch or a hub of any sort." I bet the TIVO sales department cringes when they here answers like that! I have two Apple TV's in my house and a Roku using Switches and they stream HD video without any issues. I don't think the majority of homes in the U.S. have more than one LAN cable per room so if you want a Computer and a TIVO in the same room, then the consumer that just spend $400 on a TIVO, must decide on what device gets to be hard-wired to the home network: my TIVO or my Mac.

The other thing that really bothers me is that I'm able to stream from both of my Premieres to the Roamio Plus but not from the Roamio Plus to the Premieres. Why would that be? If it can receive the data via switches, then why can't is send it. Both of my premieres work fine with MRV using switches. I think TIVO owes it's loyal customers a better explanation than what Kristina provided.

We are a pretty tech-savvy crowd and there has to be a technical reason why things changed with Roamios vs Premieres. Is it the Mobile local streaming capability? That should only deal with Wi-fi, not wired LAN. Maybe there could be a virtual town hall or conference call with the TIVO engineers that can explain to us what's happening. I don't want to return the Roamio and get a Premiere but if that's the only way I can utilize MRV on my network, then I might need to do that.

Come on TIVO, step up and at least admit that something got missed with the Roamio MVR and home networks. Hopefully, it can be fixed with a software patch of some kind.

Sorry for the Rant!


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

I am having a similar problem with my new Roamio Basic. I also work with networking and software engineering and build web sites. 
I had two tivos. A series 2 and Series 3. Both on a wifi network along with 3 PCs and all worked just fine....netflicks and even a Wii getting netflicks streaming...all off of a AP that is hard wired to my router then to my Comcast modem. Almost forgot I also was able to download recordings to my PC from either TiVo for saving and was able to view my photos and music from the same PC.
Now we bought a Roamio for the 4 tuner feature. Took awhile for the Tivo.com system to see the box and for the whole network to settle in. I was finally able to copy season passes to the Roamio and visa versa....did that just to see how it all worked. Now if I go to the Shows menu and scroll down I can see both of the other Tivos, the S2 and S3. They can see each other all via the wifi. BUT I have not been able to see the Roamio from either S2 or S3 Tivo. Have dealt with support many times and today they wanted me to power all the network devices off and the Tivos...all three. Power up the network first and then without letting the Tivos connect to the network power them up. Apparently they do not want any of the port testing to go on and they want it clear. Then they want to connect each TiVo to the network. They want all this done while I am on the phone!!! Probable take an hour. I have basically done the same thing but they did not care to hear that. I can see all three devices on my router and all of the network parameters are correct with same broadcast ips, gateway, dns etc.. The ONLY thing that is different is the S2 and the S3 are using channel 4 in wifi and the Roamio is using channel 0. There is no where in the standard setup a way to change that. It should not matter since you can have multiple devices and each one using a different channel but with the Tivos it might be something....can not find an answer to that. EVERYTHING else about all three Tivos work just fine.....I just want to be able to pull things off the Roamio into one of the other Tivos...primarily the S3. Almost forgot that the Tivo Desktop software also fails to download recordings off the Roamio to the PC. I can see them and the download starts but it always fails. BUT I CAN download from either the S3 or the S2 to my PC just fine.
My conclusion is that something in the Roamio is wrong....it is either using a language that the other software is not able to understand or something is broken since the Roamio can see the other Tivos and at Tivo.com there can be an exchange of information using the season pass manager but the home network piece is a mess. 

I am going to hold the phone in one hand and have them walk through the steps that they require. Basically they will not do anything more for me until I do that....would not even send me the steps in and email...ugh another hour in the day.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

wpatters1229 said:


> I can see all three devices on my router and all of the network parameters are correct with same broadcast ips, gateway, dns etc.. The ONLY thing that is different is the S2 and the S3 are using channel 4 in wifi and the Roamio is using channel 0. There is no where in the standard setup a way to change that.


 My suspicion is that your router has issues transferring packets between the two different bands of your router (it sounds like you have a dual band router, with the Roamio connecting in one band and the others in the other band.) Is there some way you can temporarily turn off one band in your router and see if it works then?

Have you tried changing TiVo Desktop to TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour? TiVo Desktop has two different ways of publishing its location: Bonjour (mDNS) or TiVo Beacon. Bonjour packets are the ones that often get blocked or not forwarded across network segments by faulty routers/switches.

Within TiVo Desktop, check Server/TiVo Server Properties/Network. TiVo Beacon is the brute force method (the PC sends out broadcast packets announcing the presence of TiVo Desktop), and should always work if your network is setup reasonably (both the PC and the Roamio have to be on the same LAN).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wpatters1229 said:


> .............. The ONLY thing that is different is the S2 and the S3 are using channel 4 in wifi and the Roamio is using channel 0. ...........


What is WiFi channel zero?
If you are using 2.4Ghz, the channels run from 1 to 11 in the US. You should be using channels 1, 6, or 11 since those are the only channels that do not overlap.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I switched my Roamio Pro and two Minis over to MoCA to see what effect that had. That did increase the transfer rates some to/from TiVo Desktop, but it is still nowhere near what it used to be. 

My Roamio Pro is bridging the Ethernet and MoCA so I still have a GigE connection to my TiVo desktop. But when viewing two live channels with my Minis the transfer rate to TiVo Desktop drops to 50mb/s. Without the Minis it's a little over 100mbps. But I previously got 150mbps+ transfer rates to/from TiVo Desktop. From a user perspective I can see no difference in usage but the transfers are much slower than they used to be. I think I'll keep it on MoCA for a while to see how it does. 

My Romaio Basic and Premiere are still connected to the Ethernet segment that my TiVo Desktop PC is on and the GigE connection to my Roamio Pro. I had been getting 93mbps transfer rates over wireless, but even when switching to a wired ethernet connection the transfer rates are still the same as wireless. Which is half of what it was before.

EDIT: Whoops! I posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

Does anyone know what the channel setting is on the Tivo? Is that something to do with the cable card? The S3 has a cable card and the S2 uses a cable box from Comcast with an ir transmitter for the TiVo channel changing signal. I run my wireless from an Access Point and that AP is connect with a Ecable to my router which is in another building. All my other wireless devices work just fine and are running at around 10meg. I never had any problems until adding the Roamio. Just wish someone could tell me what is so different on the network with the Roamio over the others. I do not use the streaming and do not know if that is a problem. Netflix streaming works just fine on the Roamio so I know the Internet and wireless is good. The dual band thing I will look into but basically I install my router taking the defaults and it has worked just fine. It maybe my anti-virus. I am using Kaspersky but if that was true why does the Tivo Desktop download from the S3 just fine...but none of the Tivos can see the PC so that could be the Beacon...will check that all out. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

wpatters1229 said:


> I am having a similar problem with my new Roamio Basic. I also work with networking and software engineering and build web sites.
> I had two tivos. A series 2 and Series 3. Both on a wifi network along with 3 PCs and all worked just fine....netflicks and even a Wii getting netflicks streaming...all off of a AP that is hard wired to my router then to my Comcast modem. Almost forgot I also was able to download recordings to my PC from either TiVo for saving and was able to view my photos and music from the same PC.
> Now we bought a Roamio for the 4 tuner feature. Took awhile for the Tivo.com system to see the box and for the whole network to settle in. I was finally able to copy season passes to the Roamio and visa versa....did that just to see how it all worked. Now if I go to the Shows menu and scroll down I can see both of the other Tivos, the S2 and S3. They can see each other all via the wifi. BUT I have not been able to see the Roamio from either S2 or S3 Tivo. Have dealt with support many times and today they wanted me to power all the network devices off and the Tivos...all three. Power up the network first and then without letting the Tivos connect to the network power them up. Apparently they do not want any of the port testing to go on and they want it clear. Then they want to connect each TiVo to the network. They want all this done while I am on the phone!!! Probable take an hour. I have basically done the same thing but they did not care to hear that. I can see all three devices on my router and all of the network parameters are correct with same broadcast ips, gateway, dns etc.. The ONLY thing that is different is the S2 and the S3 are using channel 4 in wifi and the Roamio is using channel 0. There is no where in the standard setup a way to change that. It should not matter since you can have multiple devices and each one using a different channel but with the Tivos it might be something....can not find an answer to that. EVERYTHING else about all three Tivos work just fine.....I just want to be able to pull things off the Roamio into one of the other Tivos...primarily the S3. Almost forgot that the Tivo Desktop software also fails to download recordings off the Roamio to the PC. I can see them and the download starts but it always fails. BUT I CAN download from either the S3 or the S2 to my PC just fine.
> My conclusion is that something in the Roamio is wrong....it is either using a language that the other software is not able to understand or something is broken since the Roamio can see the other Tivos and at Tivo.com there can be an exchange of information using the season pass manager but the home network piece is a mess.
> ...


What s/w release is running on your Roamio? Also, I'd recommend temporarily running Ethernet between your Roamio, Router and PC to see if it still fails to download via Tivo Desktop.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

The problem is the router is in another building. I guess I could move it and not have it connected to the cable (Comcast). I could then bypass the wireless and see if the other Tivos can then see it. If they can then something is wrong with the wireless and some sort of port restriction. My feeling is that nothing will change but only one way to find out. I have to wait until tomorrow since the TiVo network says there is an update to the software scheduled at 2am. Wonder what that is all about.


----------

